# New Mexico residents : FB GROUP: NM.EURO



## coreynellos (Oct 18, 2016)

What's up VWVortex! 
Just started a new Facebook group called NM.EURO. It's open to anyone who owns any European car and any euro enthusiasts. If you live in New Mexico or surrounding areas please feel free to join, share, and be a part of a great group! 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/243548146087167/

Picture of my 24v VR6 gti.










Build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8254425-Corey-s-MK4-VR6-GTI-Build
YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCu9Uq84zaDYkli7cwqq1M4Q
Parts for sale: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-ASR-arm-rest-brack&p=102309217#post102309217


----------

